# HELP PLEASE - EFusion DNA 200 - Lost Vapes



## Mario (30/10/15)

Hello
I need help boyz/girlz

So my EFusion DNA 200 - Lost Vapes arrived this morning. I installed the software and plugged in the device. I followed all the steps, but for some reason its still NOT charging.

PLEASE HELP







By the looks of things how I see it is the USB is not supplying 1A


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/10/15)

@Mario shouldn't you be calling Luigi for help?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mario (30/10/15)

Come on jokes aside...lol


Help!!!


----------



## JW Flynn (30/10/15)

Have you tried a normal Cell Phone charger? perhaps the charger supplied with you device is faulty?

I also suspect the monitoring software only works while it is actually connected to the computer, this would mean that you will get a maximum of about 0.5 amp charging... computer usb ports provide little as far as amps are concerned.

Charge it via the charger provided ort a cell phone charger for about 20 minutes, then connect the monitoring software to see if it did in fact charge....

Charging a 3 cell lipo from your usb port on your computer will take forever!! Even though it is only a 900mAh battery (or whatever yours came with) charging with the provided charger will supply it with 2 amps charging current in order to charge it properly... if you have a new samsung charger, these also run at between 1.5 and 2 amps (fast charger)


----------



## Mario (30/10/15)

I have and old itaste 1Amp wall charger. My Samsung charger is at home


----------



## Pixstar (30/10/15)

Mario said:


> Come on jokes aside...lol
> 
> 
> Help!!!


Not familiar with the device but have you tried both wall outlet charging and USB on a PC?l


----------



## Pixstar (30/10/15)

Pixstar said:


> Not familiar with the device but have you tried both wall outlet charging and USB on a PC?l


Sorry, someone beat me to it...


----------



## Petrus (30/10/15)

Hi Mario. I think it is definitely the wall adapter. Try a Samsung adapter. I think then your problem will be solved.


----------



## Mario (30/10/15)

I think I might have found the problem ,but will see when it chargers. I found in the software that the "Battery Type" was set on Lithium Polymer and not LiFePo4(LIPO)


----------



## Dubz (30/10/15)

*LI*thium *PO*lymer is LIPO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (30/10/15)

then what is the LifePo4


----------



## Dubz (30/10/15)

It's a different chemistry type battery.


----------



## yuganp (30/10/15)

I had the same problem.

This device has not been configured properly from the factory.

Do the following in escribe:

Set the capacity in the Mod tab to 14.4 and upload settings to device
Next go to Device Monitor
Click on Diagnostics->Advanced->Perform USB recovery charging.
The device will now start charging

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## yuganp (30/10/15)

Also Forgot - battery type must be Lithium Polymer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (30/10/15)

@yuganp u 

Thank you so much ....its charging.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (30/10/15)

Hi guys, reading all the useful information, helping our friend get his mod up and going, I came to two conclusions. 
1. This forum, you guys rock.
2. If I must get myself a mod like this with my computer skills, I will have a hard time start vaping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mario (30/10/15)

Ai
So i got home loaded the software on my PC and the EScrib software is froozen,i uninstalled then reinstalled still no joy.Running Windows 7


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/15)

Soos 'n champ @yuganp!!! "Insert fist pump emoji here!!" 

Got my efusion as well today - battery flat as I wish my stomach was... Recovery charging as I type this. Currently at 0.078wh


----------



## Mario (30/10/15)

i give up EScribe screen still froozen


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/15)

Mario said:


> i give up EScribe screen still froozen


On redit: 

https://m.reddit.com/r/electronic_c...a_for_opus200_owners_if_you_cant_charge_your/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abooodeee30 (10/11/15)

Thxthx thx omg thx but stil nod reed my atomyzer


----------



## Mario (10/11/15)

i have been in contact with evol (great customer service) and for those who have been having problems with eScribe software (freezing up),its due to your keyboard.For those of us running Logitech or Razor* gaming keyboards* might have issues until the next update is released.

They were unaware that the Razor gaming keyboards where giving the same problem as too Logitech so they will be running tests and get back to me on there findings.

As for now im using a laptop or unplug your keyboard and it works.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kpanthr90 (20/2/16)

Mario said:


> Hello
> I need help boyz/girlz
> 
> So my EFusion DNA 200 - Lost Vapes arrived this morning. I installed the software and plugged in the device. I followed all the steps, but for some reason its still NOT charging.
> ...



I just got one of these myself. If you watch reviews online or go through the owners manual. You will see that the efusion only supports up to 1 amp charging. If you use a 2 amp charger or samsung fast charger you can damage the cells in your battery pack. This is the only downside to this vape otherwise it is hands down one of the best there is.


----------

